# Word of the Day: gallimaufry



## debodun (Sep 8, 2020)

Gallimaufry (noun) - an assortment of items, a mixture. I have quite a gallimaufry if items at my yard sale.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 8, 2020)

There is a gallimaufry of personalities on the forum.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 8, 2020)

pronounce it:
gal eye maw free
gaul ee may fry
bunchastuff


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 8, 2020)

Hubby's garages contain a gallimaufry of tractors  & spare parts.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 8, 2020)

Up until yesterday our garage looked like a gallimaufry of mismatched items until my husband cleaned it.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 8, 2020)

And here's me thinking that it is was Doctor Who's home planet.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 8, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> And here's me thinking that it is was Doctor Who's home planet.


Do you not mean ‘and here’s me thinking that it is/was Doctor Who’s gallimaufrys home planet?’


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 8, 2020)

My apartment is one doggone big gallimaufry but it's all mine I say...all mine!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 8, 2020)

Tennessee Tuxedo and Chumley were always amazed at the gallimaufry  in Mr. Whoopees closet.


----------



## kburra (Sep 8, 2020)

Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch

Is a Welsh word that translates roughly as "St Mary's Church in the Hollow of the White Hazel near a Rapid ...now all you have to do is Pronounce it!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 8, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Do you not mean ‘and here’s me thinking that it is/was Doctor Who’s gallimaufrys home planet?’


Glad you asked, Keesha, because I was going to ask!


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 8, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Do you not mean ‘and here’s me thinking that it is/was Doctor Who’s gallimaufrys home planet?’


You got me! 
Thinks. Must review and edit all posts.


----------



## kburra (Sep 8, 2020)

*Gallifrey* (/ˈɡælɪfreɪ/) is a fictional planet in the long-running British science fiction television series Doctor Who. It is the original homeworld of the Time Lord
Not to be confused with *gallimaufry* as the original post?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 9, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> You got me!
> Thinks. Must review and edit all posts.


We WOTD folks come in peace.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 9, 2020)

Phew!!!


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2021)

I came across this word while reading The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo, by Stieg Larsson.


----------

